# BTS VENDORS --ENGINES & ROLLING STOCK



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread, we'll look at the manufacturers of engines and rolling stock who came to the Big Train Show. Since I can't think of any more exciting theme or organizing principle, let's just go alphabetically. 


*Accucraft* is demonstrating their commitment to the 'high-end' Colorado N.G. modeler with an array of K-27, K-28, K-36 and K-37's, as well as some smaller motive power such as C-19's and C-21's. Most are available in electric and live-steam models, but supplies will be limited! Most of the electrics are cataloged at 200 units or less, while the steamers are simply described as 'limited run.' 


Here we see K36 #480 behind its smaller cousin, C-19 #346. They're hauling a pre-war (red) and a post-war (grey) version of the D&RG "OV" Spreader. 













Here's a reverse angle on the spreaders. Notice that the post-war version appears to have a shed with a potbelly stove. 













But Accucraft makes a lot more than just Colorado Narrow Gauge. They do a lot of Gauge 1 and European models as well. Here's a Welsh Highlands Beyer Garratt from Accucraft, for sale at Narrow Gauge Junction. (Unfortunately, they left a piece of grey foam packing material on the model.) 













Before all six of you Garratt fans start drooling, the 2008 catalog says this engine is sold out! Maybe there will be another run? In the meantime, how about some 1/32 scale rolling stock and motive power? That's a Railway Express reefer in the foreground. 













Here they are -- the engines that have power to cloud men's minds! Okay then.. _my_ mind! Live steam narrow gauge Americans, in South Pacific Coast, D&RG, and Nevada County livery. (Black unlettered version not shown.) 













The engine in the back right of the picture is the NCNG version, the type that Dwight Ennis bought at the show from Jonathan Bliese at Electric Model Works. If you've read his reports over on the live steam forum, you already know what he told me -- it runs like a watch. (BTW, in the very back of this picture there's an info and 'sign up now' sheet. It's for the Mason Bogie, and Fred at Accu told me that the production run is now definite! "Tenmile" and "San Juan" versions, live steam and electric; $2500.00) 


Here's a close shot Carla took at the Arizona convention of the D&RG "Colonel Boone." See the extra detail lavished on the wheels, domes and steam chest! 













I _think_ that the Nevada County version also gets this level of detail; unfortunately the two SPC versions do not. 


Here's a neat detail -- there's a miniscule hook on the coal load. Grab it with your fingertips and pull it out to reveal the butane gas tank. 
























Can you see that slot at the bottom? There are several of them, and they allow water to flow through the entire structure of the tender. In other words, the whole tender, not just the open space that's visible, becomes a water bath for the fuel tank. 


Meanwhile, over at the *Aristocraft* booth, Lewis Polk chats with a customer while others peruse Aristo's new stuff. 













Test pieces of Aristo's soon-to-arrive PCC trolley 













And here's their new improved version of the old 'Delton' C-16, in 1/24th. 













The 'modernized' version spent the show tilted onto it's side, presumably to show off something new about the motor or pickups? (Does anybody know?) So here's a shot of it from the Arizona convention. 













Over at the Bachmann booth, it was 'Special K' time! I think they had every version of their K-27 on the front table. 













Behind the K's, I think they had a sample of everything they've got on the current roster. Apparently the side-tank Porter is coming back, as well as slightly different versions of their Americans. 













One of the new Americans was on rollers, and Carla caught this young man leaning in closer and closer to examine the rod action! 













Their new rolling stock kits have metal wheels. These are some of the best buys in the hobby, if you can find them! (IMHO) 













Bachmann was also showing their new "O" scale stuff from "Williams", a company they recently bought. The Williams line apparently specializes in reproducing some of the old Lionel classics, including the rare pastel 'girl's line.' All of this runs on the classic three-rail track! 













*Custom Model Products* began appearing at shows just a few years ago, showing a few pieces of custom-built rolling stock. Since then, their line has expanded, and they also distribute some high-end pieces from other manufacturers. 
























Phil Jensen, our buddy and good friend to MLS , chats with a customer at the *Hartland* booth. 













The engine in the foreground here is Hartland's latest 4-4-0, "The General" (famous for its role in the Civil War, in what became known as _"the Great Locomotive Chase."_) That's real brass, kidz! 













Hartland probably offers the largest collection of 'golden age' steamers, including their renditions of the "Jupiter" and "Reno" engines. I mentioned to Phil that I had recently seen, for the first time, one of the fabled Kalamazoo "North and South" Civil War sets, and was blown away! Did he think Hartland might ever consider re-issuing the set? He told me that those original Kalamazoo sets were largely hand-painted, but that the thought of doing something like it has been discussed! So if you're interested, _let them know!_ 


Carla found Josh, our own "Parkdesigner", inspecting the wares at *Phil's Narrow Gauge*. Josh is a big Colorado fan, so I'm sure he found lots to discuss with Phil. BTW, see that grey car on the lower track, foreground? It's a D&RGW kitchen car, built, painted and detailed, that they were _blowing away_ for $150!! Almost turned me into a Colorado runner... sigh! 













Last but not least, *USA Trains* is one of the places to be if you're interested in mainline diesel engines, or Hudsons or Big Boys, for that matter! Here they're showing a line of SD 70 MACs in both heritage and contemporary paint schemes. 













Here's an opposite angle, so you can see the terrific paint jobs and details on these tank cars. 













Well, that's about it for this one. I'll be off-line for a few days, but when I get back, I _still_ want to show you some of the great modules, models, and just plain whacky stuff that we saw at the BTS. 


till then, 


-Gary the Garden Rail Hobo-


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: BTS VENDORS --ENGINES & ROLLING STOCK*

This is a great, informative post. I missed a LOT of what you've shown.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary. That Mopac SD 70 in heritage colours could find a home on my RR at some point in the future....................................../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
Rod


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: BTS VENDORS --ENGINES & ROLLING STOCK*

Thanks for the detailed post.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: BTS VENDORS --ENGINES & ROLLING STOCK*

The 'modernized' version spent the show tilted onto it's side, presumably to show off something new about the motor or pickups? (Does anybody know?) So here's a shot of it from the Arizona convention. 


Aristo completely re-engineered the drivetrain of the C-16, giving it a substantially stronger gear train. It also lowers the boiler and cab back down to where it was originally. (The previous Aristo loco sat around 1/8" higher.) Alas, the new chassis isn't a drop-in replacemen, so if you've got an old Delton C-16 that's gone kaput, you're in for some cutting and fitting. 

Later, 

K


----------

